# Regelstrecken Simulationsbausteine



## Bernard (17 März 2010)

Hallo liebe Forum Mitglieder,


 ich habe ein paar Bausteine  programmiert ,um Regelstrecken auf der  S7 zu simulieren.Die Bausteine sind in SCL programmiert und müssen in einer getakteten periodischen Umgebung,typisch OB30 – 38,aufgerufen werden.Alle Bausteine wurden in einer Quelle symbolisch programmiert und sind modular aufgebaut.


 Es handelt sich um folgende Streckentypen.


 Differenzierer (Differenzierglied)ruft unter lagert  P_Flanke auf.
 Integrierer (Integrationglied)
 P_T1 (Verzögerungsglied 1.Ordnung) ruft unter lagert den Integrierer auf.
 P_Tn (max. 16 in Reihe verschaltete P_T1 Glieder) ruft unter lagert den Integrierer auf,sowie
 das P_T1 Glied auf.
 P_T2 (Verzögerungsglied 2.Ordnung mit Überschwingen) ruft unter lagert den Integrierer auf,sowie
 das P_T1 Glied auf
 Totzeitglied für S7-400 (nur für S7-400,WINAC-RTX,PLCSIM) ruft unter lagert  P_Flanke auf.
 Totzeitglied für S7-300 (S7300) ruft unter lagert  P_Flanke auf.


 Die Bausteine wurden getestet auf einer S7-315 2PN/DP Ausgabestand 2.6
 Aufrufumgebung war der OB35 mit 100 ms Taktzeit.
 Der S7-400 Totzeitbaustein wurde mit WINAC RTX 2008 getestet


 Testprojekt für die S7-300 liegt bei,innerhalb dieses Projektes liegt auch der 400er Totzeitbaustein bitte beim Übertragen auf die Version achten.


 Die SCL Quelle liegt im Projekt bei.


----------



## Bernard (26 Mai 2011)

*Regelstrecken Simulationsbausteine Teil 2*

Fehlerbeseitigung D-Glied,

leider ist mir beim Proggen des D-Gliedes ein Fehler unterlaufen.Der Ausgabewert war um den Faktor 1000 zu klein.Berichtigter Baustein,Quelle, liegt im neuen Projekt bei.

viele Grüße Bernard


----------



## Stemmann (22 April 2016)

Hallo Bernhard,
hast du eine Beschreibung oder ein Beispielprogramm in dem du deinen Differenzierer genauer beschreiben kannst?
Ich suche eine Möglichkeit einen Beschleunigungwert von 0-100% aus einem Fahrwerkssignal zu ermitteln.


----------

